# Nobody said,  " Thank you".



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 13, 2021)

One of the things that kind of grated on me, was when I was discharged from the Navy, there was no "thank you" ceremony. On the day of my discharge, i got up, got into my civies, and went to this window. A guy gave me my DD 214, and closed the window. That was it, I was out of the Navy. Nobody even  said I could go, and after 4 years in the Navy, you got accustomed to having someone tell you what to do. I remember my induction ceremony. They chained the doors, so we couldn't run away, but at least it WAS a ceremony. And when I think of all the petty nonsense with Navy rituals,  I put up with through 4 years, they couldn't have some guy say, "thank you", when you were going out the door.,
That was in 1972, and it still bothers me.


----------



## feywon (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't blame you.  One of my sons did 20 yrs, retiring in 2014. The Navy itself didn't do a 'ceremony' but his CO recommended and helped organize a small one because he realized rituals important especially. His CO, his chaplain and some his comrades attended. He flew daughter and i out for it. 


And thank you for your service, it was a rough time to be in service whether one got sent to Nam or not.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 13, 2021)

It used to bother me, but, I think I've gotten over it. When my time was up, they plucked me out of a firebase somewhere in the iron triangle and flew me direct to Da Nang where I took a commercial flight home. Still in my jungle fatigues. Got to Oakland, grabbed a cab to San Francisco and nabbed a flight back to NY. pounded on the door of my friends apartment and scared the heck out of him. (he told me later it looked like I had jumped out of the 6 o'clock news on tv). We headed for the nearest bar, drank a bit, and then proceeded to pull my car out of storage. Took off for New England right away, (maybe not the smartest thing seeing how we had boozed up a might). Anyway, less than 7 hours later, they were pulling us out of my wrecked car and taking us to the hospital. I did however get a "welcome home" from the state trooper working the scene. (that's something I  guess)
It wasn't until much later that I discovered that I was supposed to stay in Oakland and be de-briefed and given dress greens.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

Yep my ex-husband felt the same way...9 years he served in the Royal Navy in the mid 70's through the 80's...


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 13, 2021)

My dad was a WWII veteran.  The one thing he wanted when he passed was a military honor guard at the cemetery.  There was a local veterans group who was originally supposed to provide a ceremony.  They called as we were leaving the church after the funeral to tell us they would not be able to make the service.

I was upset and wanted to see if there was some way to grant my father his dying wish.  I ended up contacting the Department of Navy.  I told my story, the reply was -- "The Navy takes care of it's own."  

They asked me when and where and said they would take care of it.  They did.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 13, 2021)

I signed on, did my duty and the Navy fed me, provided housing and a monthly paycheck.  I expected no ceremony or thanks. I was just one swabby among thousands.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2021)

My husband was drafted during the Viet Nam war. He instead went into the Navy. Fortunately, he never went to Viet Nam, but those that went to Viet Nam never got the respect they deserved. I had 2 friends that were killed in Viet Nam and they should Have gotten the respect they deserved.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2021)

I finished my career in the USAF on the day after Christmas in 1967, in Thailand.  I stayed on base an extra day to watch the Bob Hope Christmas show, then flew back to the States, the next day.  I got my official papers at Travis AFB, and was given a ride to the San Francisco airport to begin my "civilian" career.  I, too, don't recall any "thanks".


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't blame you for being upset by this, it really seems rude.
My husband may he R.I.P. was a Marine and he never got a thank you either, although he did keep in contact with his fellow Marines right up until he died, and they would always be flying over here from the U.S. for a holiday and believe it or not they still do.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2021)

The same applies to long term employment. I never wanted anything from a company. When I retired I sent out an email and was surprised when a few guys came in to my office. I cleaned out my desk and loaded up the truck and left. Adios.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 13, 2021)

I spent 31 years in the Navy and retired as an 0-5 Commander after working my way up from E-1. 

After reading all of these previous comments and reflecting a bit, I will certainly agree that the whole process was sloppy. I have seen Commands where everyone who was getting out were given appointments to talk to the Skipper before they left. I have seen other Commands where this little step and the "Thank You" it included was just ignored. Often it was just passed on down to a Division Officer, and often a Sailor's buddies just had a few drinks with him the night before.

The process was a bit formalized when it came to retirements, but I have seen so many instances where the individual being retired simply did not want a formal retirement ceremony and chose to simply stop by the Skipper's Officer to receive their final Awards and the Presidential Letter thanking them for their service. My own retirement ceremony was limited to about 100 people and was formal but well-executed. I have seen a couple that were huge and very elaborate. We had a Marine Medal of Honor retire in Hawaii, and that was simply spectacular.

Burial ceremonies are generally formal and pretty well done. When my step-father (WWII Vet) was interned in ElPaso, I was very pleased with the way the Navy executed the ceremony in the National Cemetery. It bothers me to read that so many of you were disrespected when your service came to an end.

I suppose that I may be one of the few Senior Officers here, and so, I do apologize to each of you that this kind treatment happened. It should not have been that way. In my opinion it was sloppy leadership at the individual Command level.


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 13, 2021)

I signed up for four years and did them all on the same ship. was seperated and reupped, volunteered for 'nam' did a tour on shore duty and ended on guam. As a radioman I was in close contact to occifers, plenty of yessirs. got an education I would not have otherwise, saw places this ol boy from the hills would never have seen. got no thank you, didnt expect one. But I got my VA medical and that was worth it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

A big thank you for your service, @fuzzybuddy and @Don M. .  I, for one appreciate all those that have served in the armed services.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 13, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> One of the things that kind of grated on me, was when I was discharged from the Navy, there was no "thank you" ceremony. On the day of my discharge, i got up, got into my civies, and went to this window. A guy gave me my DD 214, and closed the window. That was it, I was out of the Navy. Nobody even  said I could go, and after 4 years in the Navy, you got accustomed to having someone tell you what to do. I remember my induction ceremony. They chained the doors, so we couldn't run away, but at least it WAS a ceremony. And when I think of all the petty nonsense with Navy rituals,  I put up with through 4 years, they couldn't have some guy say, "thank you", when you were going out the door.,
> That was in 1972, and it still bothers me.


Someone certainly should have, so here is my much belated *THANK YOU! *

Service people accept the risk of violence and death in a way few of us non-veterans do.  This is true no matter what the service actually is, you are always on call.  You deserve our thanks for that.  Now you have mine!


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2021)

@fuzzybuddy and @Don M.  You both deserved better.


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The same applies to long term employment. I never wanted anything from a company. When I retired I sent out an email and was surprised when a few guys came in to my office. I cleaned out my desk and loaded up the truck and left. Adios.


I work for a corporation. I'm just glad when I have a job everyday I go there.


----------



## Tommy (Sep 14, 2021)

I got out in 1972 as well, fuzzybuddy.  No "Thank You", but then again I didn't really expect one.

I had a place on shore and on my last day the ship was leaving Norfolk on a deployment.  I got up early, drove to the ship, picked up my gear and then my separation packet from Personnel.  The ship was ready to leave as I ran for the quarterdeck as fast as I could, carrying a full sea bag and my big yellow envelope.  The gangway was already hooked up to the the crane and they were about to hoist it away.  I just barely made it off.

Another 30 seconds and they would have had to fly me off ... when (or if) they got around to it.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 14, 2021)

drafted, served, didn't expect a thank you.  if you served your country for a thank you, you served for the wrong reason. I will do MY duty to the best of my ability.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2021)

Same here fuzzybuddy. No thanks for your service, just $600 and a look that said…Don’t let the door hit you in the ass on your out. Fort Ord, 1958.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 14, 2021)

Just to be specific, the ones  whom I wished to say 'thank you'" was the US Navy, not civilians. When I was inducted into the Navy, there was a ceremony. There was an officer, we raised our right hands, and we swore an oath. All through my four years, I had to put up with nit picky nonsense, but then I was asked  for "over and beyond" for the good of the Navy.  This wasn't a big deal, I was never in harms way. There was a lot of gung ho, Navy!  I'm very proud of my service as a Corpsman, I can honestly say, I gave it my best. My last day in the US Navy was when a guy gave me a piece of paper, and shut the window. That was it. There was no "Retirement Ceremony" as for officers. I didn't even know I was discharged. The impression I got was that they were done with me, and the hell with me.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 14, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Same here fuzzybuddy. No thanks for your service, just $600 and a look that said…Don’t let the door hit you in the ass on your out. Fort Ord, 1958.


*EXACTLY.*


----------



## feywon (Sep 14, 2021)

@fuzzbuddy said in part:  "Just to be specific, the ones whom I wished to say 'thank you'" was the US Navy, not civilians."

i come from a family that has served in various military branches since WWI (my Welsh Grandpa was a Navy man), so even tho i didn't think we belonged in Nam i never disrespected the service personnel, And i've been thanking them for decades now when i meet them. But VIetnam vets, my generation, they got one of the rawest deals because a lot of citizens were awful to them and  i know the quality of VA services for various after effects of being there often depended on where you were located,


----------



## Knight (Sep 14, 2021)

I didn't expect anything when joining the Navy & nothing when I got out . When I got out I was thankful for the variety of experiences that helped me when I returned to civilian life. Every once in awhile I reflect on my time in the Navy. A lot of really great times were had.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2021)

I didn't expect a "thank you", I also didn't expect to be yelled at and accused of being a 'baby killer'.   I'm over it, don't care.

Yesterday I attended a funeral at the Veteran's cemetery in Riverside,Ca.  Another brother veteran laid to rest.  Very emotional.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I didn't expect a "thank you", I also didn't expect to be yelled at and accused of being a 'baby killer'.   I'm over it, don't care.
> 
> Yesterday I attended a funeral at the Veteran's cemetery in Riverside,Ca.  Another brother veteran laid to rest.  Very emotional.


We're going fast.   Tried riding with the Patriot Guard for a bit. Too stressful and sad, started the demons in my head again... Had to stop.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2021)

ronaldj said:


> drafted, served, didn't expect a thank you.  if you served your country for a thank you, you served for the wrong reason. I will do MY duty to the best of my ability.


Thats what my dad said.  He was glad to serve his Country and never expected anything else.  His military service was very moving and to this day I get teary eyed when I hear "Taps".


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

I think it's  (well..I"ll use a nicer term)...a damned shame that veterans who have served this country get treated so shabbily! I understand why you feel the way you do. Thank you for your service Fuzzbuddy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)

My father served in the Army in World War II and wounded badly.  

Of course I hadn't been born yet when he received The Purple Heart award for his being wounded in the line of duty.  That was an honor and a thankyou I suppose.  

I don't know if he got thanks from anyone.

He was given a military ceremony which I and my siblings attended.  I didn't know they were going to give him that ceremony but it was very nice and gave me a good feeling.  He would have liked it a lot.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Sep 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> No thanks for your service, just $600 and a look that said…Don’t let the door hit you in the ass on your out. Fort Ord, 1958.


No recollection of Uncle Sam handing out $600 when i hit the road in 1974 BUT in return for a mere 2-years service, he put me thru 4 years of school as well as extending eligibility for one of those oh-so-sweet zero down VA home loans. Overall a superb reward for a couple years of active duty so I didn’t feel remotely slighted by the lack of fanfare upon my end of active service….then again tho I was out the door so quick I wouldn’t have heard it even if someone had said thanks


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2021)

Lizzie00 said:


> No recollection of Uncle Sam handing out $600 when i hit the road in 1974 BUT in return for a mere 2-years service, he put me thru 4 years of school as well as extending eligibility for one of those oh-so-sweet zero down VA home loans. Overall a superb reward for a couple years of active duty so I didn’t feel remotely slighted by the lack of fanfare upon my end of active service….then again tho I was out the door so quick I wouldn’t have heard it even if someone had said thanks


Lizzie: the $600 was family travel pay from CA to NY. Had much more fun in the 2 weeks reserves trips to Fort Drum. Party time and decent food.


----------



## Been There (Sep 28, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> One of the things that kind of grated on me, was when I was discharged from the Navy, there was no "thank you" ceremony. On the day of my discharge, i got up, got into my civies, and went to this window. A guy gave me my DD 214, and closed the window. That was it, I was out of the Navy. Nobody even  said I could go, and after 4 years in the Navy, you got accustomed to having someone tell you what to do. I remember my induction ceremony. They chained the doors, so we couldn't run away, but at least it WAS a ceremony. And when I think of all the petty nonsense with Navy rituals,  I put up with through 4 years, they couldn't have some guy say, "thank you", when you were going out the door.,
> That was in 1972, and it still bothers me.


If you had been an Officer, things may have been different upon your discharge.


----------



## LoneRogue (Nov 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I didn't expect a "thank you", I also didn't expect to be yelled at and accused of being a 'baby killer'.   I'm over it, don't care.
> 
> Yesterday I attended a funeral at the Veteran's cemetery in Riverside,Ca.  Another brother veteran laid to rest.  Very emotional.


A "Thank you"? We got stood at attention and chewing out for talking to loudly by a woman 2nd lieutenant while waiting to get our final papers and be citizens again. It pissed me off but later I came to feel it was just right to give me a fitting feeling about the draft.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 21, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> That was in 1972, and it still bothers me.


Take heart that although people take the armed forces for granted, most know the personal cost that seamen, marines, airmen and soldiers are prepared to give. In civilian life a simple way for anyone to pay tribute to the Armed Forces community for their hard work, dedication and efforts to and keep the community safe in their own country and across the globe, is to donate to the annual appeal for Veterans Day or as we call it, Poppy day. The amount collected is both appreciated and an acknowledgement of the often self-sacrifice given. Governments might take you for granted, the populace does not.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you, horseless carriage. When I was inducted into the Navy, there was a small ceremony. On my last day in the Navy, we lined up by a window. As we passed by, the clerk gave us a piece of paper, then they closed the window. And that was it, I was no longer in the US Navy. Nobody even told us what that paper was- our discharge.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2021)

Now we hear "Thank you for your service" spoken so ingenuously by so many it is as bad as spitting on Viet Nam vets. To me, it is in part because our vets keep being sent to wars we don't win while forever altering their lives for the worst.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Now we hear "Thank you for your service" spoken so ingenuously by so many it is as bad as spitting on Viet Nam vets. To me, it is in part because our vets keep being sent to wars we don't win while forever altering their lives for the worst.


I agree with you, although there has been occasion when someone saying to me "Thank you for your service" invoked an involuntary emotion from down deep.


----------



## Knight (Dec 5, 2021)

I was fortunate enough to supervise an ex marine.  A few years before becoming his supervisor we worked together on many occasions. We got along great. Not only our age similarity but both having served during the Viet Nam era. Being on land he had   really horrible exposer to death. He showed me  pictures he had of fellow marines laid out with body parts missing. 

It wasn't until his death recently that I learned he had been awarded 3 purple hearts for his action to save as many of his unit as he could. As I look back to the times we worked together I never noticed any thing other than his willingness to do as good a job as possible.  I think there are people in this world that make our lives richer for knowing them.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 5, 2021)

Though I live in the present,
I remain a prisoner of the past.
I am recognized and tormented by the demons that come for me in the night.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 5, 2021)

Knight said:


> I was fortunate enough to supervise an ex marine.  A few years before becoming his supervisor we worked together on many occasions. We got along great. Not only our age similarity but both having served during the Viet Nam era. Being on land he had   really horrible exposer to death. He showed me  pictures he had of fellow marines laid out with body parts missing.
> 
> It wasn't until his death recently that I learned he had been awarded 3 purple hearts for his action to save as many of his unit as he could. As I look back to the times we worked together I never noticed any thing other than his willingness to do as good a job as possible.  I think there are people in this world that make our lives richer for knowing them.


One of America’s finest. A real hero.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Thats what my dad said.  He was glad to serve his Country and never expected anything else.  His military service was very moving and to this day I get teary eyed when I hear "Taps".


*I cry every time I hear Taps !*


----------



## john19485 (Jan 16, 2022)

I was just getting up from the hospital bed , one of the guys handed me orders from Washington D.C., I was to report to my home in Utah to await further orders, I knew I had orders that were on hold, to go back to Vietnam, I checked out, Doctor told me to go home , to rest up for six months, and I would get over it, and went to the LA. Airport , I was home in two hours, took me awhile to get my like back together, nothing has ever been the same, but I sucked it up, I'm 73 now, tonight when I go back to sleep, it will be 1968, I will be back in Vietnam, just the way it is folks. God Bless You All, Wecome Home!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

You nailed it too, thank you for your sacrifice!


----------

